# Introducing: Pro Points for 2315's



## Footsteps (Jan 20, 2003)

I would like to introduce Pro Points. They are one piece points made specifically for 2315 size shafts and fall under the 9.4mm max diameter size for FITA competitions. They come in 180 grain and 220 grain. If you are looking for high quality points, you will want to try the Pro Points. 

For further information, please PM footsteps.


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

Can you make them in different colors? Also, will the back be tapped out for adding a 10-32 weights just in case?(If not, can they be made weight specific to the grain?...like a 165?)
I am interested. Please send me the above information along with pricing. Silver, black, red,gold, and blue would be the choice colors probably with maybe a few more also.
Also, will you consider dealing in bulk with a distributor or dealer rate?
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## Footsteps (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi Jerry,

Unfortunately we are not going to do any other colors. Sorry. As for the weights, we can make some specific to a requested size but only if someone wanted a half dozen or more. We did not make them to take any additional weights like the Flightmate points. We decided since adding 10-15 grains really didn't do much to change the spine of the arrow (compared to just a little snip of the shaft length) that we would start with just these two weights. 

I will send you a PM on the price. Yes, we would be happy to work with any distributor or dealer with bulk orders.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Send me a PM too if you can. I'm interested...

John.


----------



## Footsteps (Jan 20, 2003)

*Thanks for all the PM's guys*

Keep them coming. I enjoy all the feedback and orders we have been getting. Thanks!!!!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

this is just an idea for more than just one size of points......

easton's target points for the carbons and ACC's have a smooth barrel. the smooth barrel makes it hard for the glue to set and hold to the inside of the shaft no matter what prep is done. i have had problems in the past with losing points in thin walled carbons in the most 'aggressive stopping' types of bales.

inserts on the other hand have cannelures to assist in installation and glue adhesion.

would it be possible or feasable for you as a manufacturer to make one piece carbon points with cannelures?

and will you be making componants (read points) for specific shafts or for a general 'fits all'?


----------



## Footsteps (Jan 20, 2003)

*good feedback*

Thanks for the feedback. I know of the problem you are talking about. At this time, we have not decided to make any other points outside these, however this could change due to all the feedback we are getting on the need for other sizes. We will let you all know if we decide to expand to the others soon.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

You need to make some 250 and 300 grain 2613 tips.


----------



## Footsteps (Jan 20, 2003)

*custom point weights*

We will also do custom point weights for anyone interested. Still only in the 2315 size shaft points though.


----------



## Footsteps (Jan 20, 2003)

*We can do it*

AKDoug, 

If you want them we can do them. Just let us know.


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm proud to announce that Gravel Ridge Archery will be offering Pro Points in 3 sizes to start. 2315, 2512, and 2613. More sizes and weights will soon follow as well.
This will be a great addition to our custom arrow and accessory department.
Thanks Rod for making a nice product. Pro Points are an Excellent alternative to the limited decisions we had in arrow tips prior to this.
Jerry


----------



## superdiablo (Feb 7, 2003)

Please let me know availability of 2314´s 165 grain, as well as price (lets say 3 0r 4 dozens) and time of delivery.
Thanks in advance,
Javier Martínez


----------



## Footsteps (Jan 20, 2003)

*Superdiablo*

I sent you a PM. Thanks for the inquiry.


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

*2613 Points*

I was wondering if you had a 250 or 300 grain point for 2613's.


----------



## Footsteps (Jan 20, 2003)

*We are making 300 grain points for 2613's*

We are making 300 grain points for 2613's. We can also custom any weight point you want. 

Gravel Ridge Archery in Lakeview, MI is also stocking our points. He will have the 300 grain 2613's points in about a week and a half at the latest.

We also now do the following.

2315's (180, 200 and 220 grains)
2312's (170 grain)
2314's (150 and 165 grain)
400 Fatboy (140 grain)
2613's (300 grain)
2512's (180 and 220 grain)


----------



## bigdog120x (Mar 20, 2005)

*new weights added*

we also have 2613 220 gr. and will be adding 2613 260 gr.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

All right.....bigdog is in the house !

Excellent work and service on the Pro Points. I received the points for the 2312's in just a few days. Fit is perfect, look great and no more messing around with little weight screws in the back end of the points. Just need to get the FatBoys refletched so I can put those together as well.

Great job on the points bigdog.

JB >>------>

P.S. Hey, Rod mention that little side job I was interested in?


----------



## Jim Hutchinson (Jul 21, 2003)

2312's?, fatbboy's?, are you turning into a rubber deer hunter?


----------



## Footsteps (Jan 20, 2003)

:teeth: Not me. These were done for CHPro. He likes them 2312's.


----------



## Footsteps (Jan 20, 2003)

*Thank you*

You are all keeping us very busy. Thank you. We really appreciate all the great comments. We are also flattered that they are already being copied and sold in Europe. Well, a little miffed also. I guess you just can't keep a good product down. 

Buy the original one piece solid Pro Points and not the imitations.


----------



## X-Cam (Mar 5, 2003)

these points are da Bomb. highly recomend them.


----------



## bigdog120x (Mar 20, 2005)

*more sizes added*

we have just added 1612 85 gr. and100 gr.
cute lil bugger's


----------



## bigdog120x (Mar 20, 2005)

*Jeff's side job*

comeing soon PRO BAR offset bars.Juat for you big guy!:banana:


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Cool! You'll have to break out a bow and come to a couple shoots so I can treat you to a little Culvers sundae to show my appreciation .

Thanks and Happy Holidays to you and your family bigdog.

>>----->


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Did someone say sundae*

Well allrighty then. Strawberry sundae with crunches:thumbs_up AC


----------



## Jim Hutchinson (Jul 21, 2003)

Big Dog and Rod, I'm interested in seeing the offset bar as soon as they are ready.


----------



## Footsteps (Jan 20, 2003)

*You are gonna love the offset bar*

Mike has been shooting the prototype bar. It works great. You are all gonna love it.


----------



## superdiablo (Feb 7, 2003)

Don´t be lazy  Rod, and focus  :target: on the tungsten´s :secret: !
Seriously, Merry Christmas to you all.
Javier Martínez


----------



## superdiablo (Feb 7, 2003)

Happy New Year guys!

Can you already state a real date for the tungsten`s Rod  ?

I am very anxious :tongue: about them, but I would like to order them altogether with some 2314´s before the indoor season is over ...:embara: 

Tell us, we are waiting!

Javier Martínez


----------



## Footsteps (Jan 20, 2003)

Javier,

We cannot give you a date. Tungsten is very difficult to machine as it is so hard. If you need the other points, I would not wait on the tungstens. Sorry.

Here are all the sizes that are FITA legal you may be interested in.

2312's 150, 170 and 200 grain
2314's 150, 165, 180 and 220 grain
400 Fatboys 150 grain
2315's 180, 200 and 220 grain


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

I purchased some Pro Points from Rod and I am nothing less than impressed with these. He shipped EXTREMELY quickly. 

As far as the quality of the points go, the fit inside the shafts was excellent. When I checked the weight tolerence with my digital scale, the tolerence spread from lightest to heaviest was only 6/10ths of a grain (200 grain points). This is quite impressive.

Thanks again Rod.


----------



## TobaBow (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi Rod. Just to let you know that I got my pro points today. I'll be shooting them tonight. Can't wait!!
Thanks again.

Dereck:beer: :canada:


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

pm sent....


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

Just thought I would submit a product reveiw on Pro Points.

A few weeks ago I got some 180 grian points for my 2315, which were actually a god sent since no one has anything available for 2315's. As well I got some 220 grain points for my 2613's, once again not available from any other company's. 
I used an Archery program to cut and setup my arrows (On target 2) and then it happened. I now own the most accurate arrows I have ever shot. These points are extremely consistant in weight and fit as well as finish. I have not seen a better quality product for after market points. they all weight within a grain of one another and the fit perfect.

Thank you for making my life and shooting easier. I give this product my personal approval of excellence!!

Dietmar Trillus


----------



## superdiablo (Feb 7, 2003)

I just rteceived mine, all I can say is .......................................................
WOW!  
Impressive, very well done, highly recommended. :wink: 
Javier Martínez


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

I got some coming....

Guy here in town could not find any 175 or more grain points for his 2512's...his buddy at the bow shop could not find any...he called me...I came here...about 1 hr later I called him back to say some 180's were on the way come Tuesday....pretty cool......


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

In Australia you can buy them online here

http://urbanarchery.com.au/product_info.php?products_id=578


----------



## bigdog120x (Mar 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

*Pro Points*

Pro Points Are Very High Quality Thank You RoD


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

More kudos for the Pro Points......shooting at a tournament this past weekend where it seems the target butts were possibly packed a little overzealously. Ran across a couple people first day who were commenting that the points in their arrows were actually getting flattened and mis-shaped upon impact shooting into the target butts. Pulled out my arrows with the Pro Points and not so much as a mark on mine. Thanks again Pro Points.

And fyi, the new Pro Bars are working fantastically as well. Thnx. 

>>------->


----------



## wolfface (Dec 24, 2004)

I recieved my 300 gr. points for my 2613's, and wow they craftsmanship, fit, and weight variance (or lack there of) is amazing. I will definatly be ordering more, thanks footsteps.


----------



## Robert Ogden (Aug 13, 2005)

*points*

check you pm


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

These things have become a big success in a short time!
Machined hardened steel, no weights to come loose or break off...no thin tips to over heat...... Sizes are legal without worrying about the judges. Just a nice looking tip that comes in the weight you need the first time and never will need to be replaced.
We are even using them in place of many of the carbon shaft tips out there that were left lacking. CT Hippos, 22 series, 30 X's, ect.
Thanks again Rod for a great product. Let us know when you have some bars ready.
Jerry


----------



## StevenB (Jun 2, 2002)

any chance in soe 2020 200gr points?


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Bump for a good product by footsteps and excellent service by Michigander. Points arrived super fast and fit great.


----------



## 4-D (Feb 3, 2004)

*Rod ...Contact ??*

Hey Footsteps are you on vacation ??

I Been trying to get intouch with ya....Pmed you and called as well

I am interested in your points for my shop ..I got guys yellin for them now

Get with me as soon as you can


----------



## Footsteps (Jan 20, 2003)

Howdy 4-D,

I have been on the road with my real job. Sorry about that. I am currently in Logan Airport in Boston waiting for a flight to Buffalo. I have been traveling a ton and have not been able to respond as timely as I would like to inquiries. I will be home this weekend and will get a hold of you and the others waiting to hear from me.

Sorry for the delay. The paying job becons.

Rod


----------



## 4-D (Feb 3, 2004)

*No problem..*

I understand 

I look forward to talking with you this weekend :smile: 

Tommy


----------



## jcoop360 (Mar 20, 2006)

best point that you can buy, I have some for my 2512's and some for my 2315's, really are so much better quality than the "other" points you can buy.

Jon


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

*Points*

TTT Check your PM box.


----------



## Smooch (Aug 3, 2003)

Rod, what is the heaviest points you make for 2312's? Do you have something in the area of 220 gr.?


----------



## Footsteps (Jan 20, 2003)

*2312 points*

For 2312's, the heaviest we currently do is 200 grain. If you go to our web site, you will find all the sizes listed. 

www.competitionarcheryproducts.com

Let me know if you have any other questions.

Thanks


----------



## ovation31 (Jan 29, 2007)

how much for some fatboy 400 points and what grains are they offered in


----------



## Footsteps (Jan 20, 2003)

*Pro Points for Fatboys*

We have 140 and 150 grain points for Fatboys. You can find all our sizes and pricing at our web site at www.competitionarcheryproducts.com.

Thanks


----------

